# Clutch overheating warning



## 2010GTR (Oct 31, 2009)

was driving - chilled - decided to launch the car and try out new pseudo launch floored the brake - rev to max - car inches to 2500 rpm then let go - did a couple of these - nothing major - then slipped into M and first gear floored the car to find it red lined held at 8000rpm and then a warning flashed - "clutch overheating warning" - anyone had this issue - car was fine and drove off home no problems - I thought id broken it - car is standard 2010 nav - no engine mods.


----------



## EvolutionVI (Sep 6, 2005)

Had it a few times,seems the 4wd clutch is not well engineered.....not well enough for a 500hp car....when you accelerate with VDC R or off from a standstill in the rain,have some wheelspin,then change to second,have wheelspin again....4WD warning goes on. :bawling:


----------



## [email protected] (May 16, 2003)

Its just a wheel slip issue, dont let it bother you the torque transfer getting confused from too much wheel spin. its all just a function of tire slip and how hard the transfer case is working to keep the car moving forward

If you hold the brakes for more than about 5 seconds you also get the clutch overheat message. 

have seen the message on dyno, on track, on drag strip even when temps low.

If the ECU sees a constant slipping of the tires, such as at the track or when wheels move at different speeds (tire size, traction loss difference, etc) for a given amount of time or distance, it throws this warning

YouTube - 4WD probleem


----------



## nas3damus (Mar 10, 2008)

Benji Linney GTC said:


> Its just a wheel slip issue, dont let it bother you the torque transfer getting confused from too much wheel spin. its all just a function of tire slip and how hard the transfer case is working to keep the car moving forward
> 
> If you hold the brakes for more than about 5 seconds you also get the clutch overheat message.
> 
> ...


hèhè Ben,

It was my vid of the first problem I had;
In fact Nissan replaced my transmission because the visco was really broken, I had only RWD not 4WD ..

What I did noticed now with my new transmission is that the system is very sensitive for wheel slippage indeed.
I was forced to put Bridgestones on my rear axe (nail in dunlops and huge BO list for the Dunlops..)
On a wet circuit I got the error message real soon;
On one hand it is good the system is that sensitve and precausing .. on the other hand it is anoying on trackdays 

That's why I am looking for good stick tires even in cold and wet conditions (like now)


----------



## 3rd Shift (Sep 11, 2009)

Reminded me of this video:-

YouTube - Lucas Ordonez Let loose on Nissan GT-R!


----------



## E5.UNICORN (Jul 17, 2009)

Benji Linney GTC said:


> Its just a wheel slip issue, dont let it bother you the torque transfer getting confused from too much wheel spin. its all just a function of tire slip and how hard the transfer case is working to keep the car moving forward
> 
> If you hold the brakes for more than about 5 seconds you also get the clutch overheat message.
> 
> ...



Very informative.


----------



## zor999 (Sep 21, 2011)

Hi,

I've a 2010 GTR with digitaltuning program, supersprint exhaust system (no catalytic conv.), HKS air filters, upgraded intercooler pipes and cc cheater.

I found this thread when I was looking for a solution for the same problem : awd clutch high temperature.

I don't drive aggresively and do not push hard.

The problem is, when I drive below 230-250 km/h there is no problem , however when I climb to 270-280s it immediately turns on the AWD indicator light. AWD light is blinking rapidly (e.g. twice in a second) which according to the GTR owner's manual means that clutch temperature is high and I should stop the car and wait for it to turn off. Meanwhile the trans oil temp is just 95-100 C degrees. And waiting about 45-60 seconds light turns off. I checked the tire pressures and they are all 29 psi and the sizes are 255/40/20 front and 285/35/20 rear. They are Pirelli tires and as far as I know their sizes are appropriate.

As this subject is not popular for the past 1.5 year, may I assume that you have found the exact solution for this problem ?

P.S : Also, owner's manual says that if the light blinks slowly, like one in 2 seconds, then the wheel spin or difference in tire sizes may be the reason for that warning.


----------



## enshiu (Aug 20, 2010)

seems everyone needs a circlip upgrade + clutch. :runaway:


----------



## zor999 (Sep 21, 2011)

Hi, again. I want to give feedback about my problem and it's solution just for your info.

As a matter of fact, we made a guess and thought that the clutch is burned somehow and for that reason it may begin to slip in high speeds and so the indicator light is on. So, finally we decided to take down the tranny and have a look at the clutch and guess what ? The one for 2-4-6 th gears is burned. So, changed the clutch and since then (nearly 3 weeks passed) there's no "awd clutch temperature high" indicator even above 300km/h. 

Have nice rides without any warning lights


----------

